# Natural greats?



## Glassback

I have a confession to make. I dont really follow bodybuilding outside of this forum. I love this forum for the info I have got for training, but other than that I dont really find myself knowing the major bodybuilders.

On that note... who are the major Natural Great Bodybuilders past or present?

Who do you look up to? Who inspires you?

A picture or link to some info on your chosen would be pretty cool. :cool2:


----------



## Rekless

Debatable how natty they are but.......

Mike O'Hearn










Philip Ricardo Jr



Doug Miller



Layne Norton










Jim Cordova


----------



## hsmann87

This...

http://www.simplyshredded.com/kelechi-interview.html


----------



## LukeV

Jon Harris is in pretty decent shape also


----------



## Glassback

See now this is inspiring to me.... if they can do it surely we can. Check those shoulders on Cordova!


----------



## Big Kris

Im not having that Jim Cordova is all natrual at all...


----------



## LukeV

I'm not sure if these guys are natural or just clever lol. But I could just be saying that because they are in better shape than me and it just seems that their level is just so far ahead of me. Saying that though these guys all have great genetics and do have a advantage on me, plus you've got guys like Layne who know everything about everything when it comes to training and nutrition


----------



## hsmann87

LukeV said:


> I'm not sure if these guys are natural or just clever lol. But I could just be saying that because they are in better shape than me and it just seems that their level is just so far ahead of me. Saying that though these guys all have great genetics *and do have a advantage on me, plus you've got guys like Layne who know everything about everything when it comes to training and nutrition*


It is possible for you to know everything about everything aswell you know...Layne wasnt born with all that knowledge...


----------



## LukeV

I mean to say few years advantage over me. As in they've been lifting longer.


----------



## Bamse

These guys obviously have great genetics, etc, but if indeed natural they are a great inspiration. I found some stuff by Layne Norton on youtube that was quite interesting, writing his phd-thesis on protein and muscle building he obviously is someone to listen to when it comes to nutrition.

BUT...how can we indeed know if they're all natural. Who's to say they haven't dabbled with chemichals in the past. Personally I have no problem with it if they did, as long as they are clean now. But I'd like to know.


----------



## Greenspin

I didn't realize this section was up and running.

As for your comment Bamse, I think, and people may have a problem with this, but, it does not matter if they are unassisted or not. If they are said to be natural, and people want to believe that and supersede or surpass these guy/girl achievements, then I think that motivation alone is worth while. Plus, what does it matter to anyone who is not him/her other than those they may compete against.


----------



## Glassback

Hi Greenspin - I think you have a point mate. For me though I would love to see what is natural and then say "Right - go get it!" and work hard to be like that.

*BUT*

Maybe you are on to something. What if they have dabbled and then built on an assisted foundation? Is this the way forward? Are the gains able to be maintained off any gear? Also is the usage of gear as big an advantage as someone with awesome genetics?


----------



## Greenspin

Glassback said:


> Hi Greenspin - I think you have a point mate. For me though I would love to see what is natural and then say "Right - go get it!" and work hard to be like that.
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> Maybe you are on to something. What if they have dabbled and then built on an assisted foundation? Is this the way forward? Are the gains able to be maintained off any gear? Also is the usage of gear as big an advantage as someone with awesome genetics?


Well, if I know I can do x rep with x weight, the next time I go to equal or add to the same rep/weight, I am alway very close to failure at the same point. But of the other hand, when I have not look at what my last sessions weight and reps are, Im able to beat this by more than '1 rep' or .5 kg more weight. I don't think it needs to be said that psychological restriction can impact training potential in a very relative capacity.


----------



## Belinda

Tom Venuto? 

Me likey :thumb:


----------



## Glassback

Belinda said:


> Tom Venuto?
> View attachment 56680
> 
> 
> Me likey :thumb:


Belinda has a crush! haha No shiz... he genuinely looks like my Grandad.... and he was in great shape too! Although in fairness not as good as Tom.


----------



## ausbuilt

if those guys are natural... my name is john holmes..


----------



## Glassback

Greenspin said:


> Well, if I know I can do x rep with x weight, the next time I go to equal or add to the same rep/weight, I am alway very close to failure at the same point. But of the other hand, when I have not look at what my last sessions weight and reps are, Im able to beat this by more than '1 rep' or .5 kg more weight. I don't think it needs to be said that psychological restriction can impact training potential in a very relative capacity.


Definitely got a point here mate. Luckily for me my mental strength far out weighs my physical strength and always has, always will. But I always lift more when I go in and work off my feeling. For example - If I start benching then feel I can do more, add weight and then notice its a PB. Not the best way to train but it backs your comment.

Anyway back to the subject - some great frames here.... Venuto is a bit of a beast.


----------



## Glassback

ausbuilt said:


> if those guys are natural... my name is john holmes..


You not think so mate? Do you think they maybe dabbled and then built on assisted gains? Surely those who are labelled as Natural BB's are tested?


----------



## Glassback

james12345 said:


> Its hard to explain, its not as black and white as that, genetics cant exactly be measured.
> 
> Imo if your going to look like that natty (which is questionable as to if they are) you'll know pretty much instantly after some consistent training.
> 
> I'd stop getting hung up on different people, as you are never going to have the same body as them, natty, on aas, or taking every peptide under the planet its individual, you might get to that size, but not have the symmetry/insterations.
> 
> If your focused on staying natty then dont try and justify that you may one day look like X or Y, fact is, you won't, just concentrate on your own training..
> 
> James


Good point mate - for me its just nice to see what is attainable. I cant remember who posted up on a thread elsewhere but someone wrote "Who remembers being 12 years old with a 6kg dumbell in your bedroom thinking if you used it enough you would one day be like Arnie?"

Well fact is that no matter how much you eat, sleep and train chances are you wont due to the assistance he had (forget genetics for the moment). So its nice to see what is do-able naturally. But like I commented above... genetics is just as important and crucial so maybe the argument for staying natural is not as important now.

For example.... if there is a correlation between someone being bigger and having naturally more testosterone then why not add that to the person with less? Thats basically what people do anyway?


----------



## Greenspin

Glassback said:


> You not think so mate? Do you think they maybe dabbled and then built on assisted gains? Surely those who are labelled as Natural BB's are tested?


Would I be right in thinking that testing would not be good enough to prove if one has used, as like most other things, they are not in the system indefinitely?


----------



## miggs

100% natural don't even have protein powders cause its unnatural, not forgetting no painkillers either cause u never know what could be In them


----------



## Greenspin

miggs said:


> 100% natural don't even have protein powders cause its unnatural, not forgetting no painkillers either cause u never know what could be In them
> 
> View attachment 56681


TBH, when I hear/see the words *natural* in context of bodybuilding, I see it as meaning not taking steroids. Almost like it's changing the meaning to be relative to how it is being used!


----------



## Greenspin

miggs said:


> 100% natural don't even have protein powders cause its unnatural, not forgetting no painkillers either cause u never know what could be In them
> 
> View attachment 56681


Looking good BTW Miggs.


----------



## miggs

Greenspin said:


> Looking good BTW Miggs.


Cheers greenspin don't forget how natural I am lol


----------



## Bamse

miggs said:


> 100% natural don't even have protein powders cause its unnatural, not forgetting no painkillers either cause u never know what could be In them


Who is this? Friend of yours?


----------



## Big Kris

miggs said:


> 100% natural don't even have protein powders cause its unnatural, not forgetting no painkillers either cause u never know what could be In them
> 
> View attachment 56681


If i had a hat on i would tip it for you! nice work


----------



## Fatstuff

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin

miggs said:


> Cheers greenspin don't forget how natural I am lol


I don't know if you are being serious  , but if you are, power to ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Bamse

fatmanstan! said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Actually, there are pictures of a young Valentino, before the crazy steroid use, where he claims to have been clean and still looks pretty impressive. In a normal, athletic kind of way.


----------



## Glassback

james12345 said:


> Firstly my dumbell was 10kg when i was 12
> 
> And its about a lot more than just test, theres so many things at play I wouldn't know or attempt to to explain and i doubt many would.
> 
> Imo just concentrate on your training and nutrition and see where it takes you, but don't make un-obtainable goals, aim high yes, aim that high, and you'll only be dissapointed.


James your missing the point totally mate. I see you are trying to help. I set targets I destory them, trust me, I do.

I have broken my back, learned to walk twice, been shot once and all before 24 years old. Back on to the subject of training, its still nice to know what is attainable without assistance.

As for comments on not taking protein and painkillers... made me yawn that. But great condition you have.


----------



## miggs

Greenspin said:


> I don't know if you are being serious  , but if you are, power to ya :thumbup1:


Lol no just joking greenspin


----------



## aka

miggs said:


> 100% natural don't even have protein powders cause its unnatural, not forgetting no painkillers either cause u never know what could be In them
> 
> View attachment 56681


well done


----------



## miggs

akalatengo said:


> well done


Noooo I am joking I am not natural, sorry to disappoint..


----------



## Fatstuff

miggs said:


> 100% natural don't even have protein powders cause its unnatural, not forgetting no painkillers either cause u never know what could be In them
> 
> View attachment 56681


Stay away from that nasty creatine stuff, will give u roid rage


----------



## Greenspin

miggs said:


> Lol no just joking greenspin


Reps!


----------



## daniron

fatmanstan! said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: [/quote
> 
> my natural hero! amazing what a few egg whites and creatine ethyl ester can do...


----------



## miggs

fatmanstan! said:


> Stay away from that nasty creatine stuff, will give u roid rage


Lol...


----------



## Glassback

Roid Rage Alert!! LOL:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

in fact










Gregg Valentino back in the day


----------



## Rekless

Gregg is actually a very knowledgable guy

Had a great physique back in the day


----------



## Rekless

fatmanstan! said:


> in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregg Valentino back in the day


beat me too it!!!

haha


----------



## Glassback

That is a great shape.


----------



## Greenspin

miggs said:


> Noooo I am joking I am not natural, sorry to disappoint..


My simple natural mind (  ) completely misread that comment. I read; Noooo I am 'not' (?) joking I am natural. The bit after that I simple did not see. Hmmm, selective reading maybe? That means you will have to take the reps I gave you as a gesture of human compassion  . No joking, take them as a gesture of good will!!


----------



## Belinda

Glassback said:


> Belinda has a crush! haha No shiz... he genuinely looks like my Grandad.... and he was in great shape too! Although in fairness not as good as Tom.


Hehe you caught me out! :wub: :wub:

In all seriousness I just like muscley blokes and the fact that he doesn't resemble Sloth from the Goonies is just a plus


----------



## Fatstuff

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tasty


----------



## MRSTRONG

here is a man without question who was a great natural bodybuilder also a true natural in that he never touched anything man made like protein powder creatine steroids due to them not being discovered in his day ......steve reeves


----------



## Bamse

uhan said:


> here is a man without question who was a great natural bodybuilder also a true natural in that he never touched anything man made like protein powder creatine steroids due to them not being discovered in his day ......steve reeves


Oh, there were steroids in Steve's time, but whether they had been discovered by bodybuilders I do not know. Nevertheless, that physique should be attainable with great genetics and lots of hard work, I would have thought.


----------



## sakso




----------



## Greenspin

Is his body real ^-------?


----------



## Bamse

Yes, I'm afraid it is. Or was. He admitted going a bit over the top (pun not intended) with the steroids and now looks more normal.


----------



## Glassback

Steroids wont change the fact he is a Ginner!


----------



## JoePro

Rumour has it Gustavo Badell is natty...


----------



## Greenspin

So his shoulders are not a result of plastic surgery?


----------



## Bamse

Greenspin said:


> So his shoulders are not a result of plastic surgery?


He has certainly messed up his face with surgery, but the shoulders I think just look weird on that photo. But I could be wrong.


----------



## JS95

this dude who some of you might have seen on youtube, scooby1961 in pretty good shape for 50


----------



## MRSTRONG

needs to do some face pulls


----------



## Bamse

I was just thinking, maybe today's olympic sprinters could serve as inspiration to natural bodybuilders. 'Cause they're all natural...right?


----------



## Rekless

uhan said:


> here is a man without question who was a great natural bodybuilder also a true natural in that he never touched anything man made like protein powder creatine steroids due to them not being discovered in his day ......steve reeves


Not true. Steroids have been about in early stages from the 30's. Natural I'd say by today standards, but i have heard he did babble with early Dbol.

Eugen Sandown is the greatest Natural ever.....


----------



## Gee-bol

sakso said:


>


thats synthol in his delts...seen something similar myself on a lad round my way


----------



## JoePro

Bamse said:


> I was just thinking, maybe today's olympic sprinters could serve as inspiration to natural bodybuilders. 'Cause they're all natural...right?


Good way of looking at it really man, some sprinters are huge and ripped.


----------



## sakso

Gee-bol said:


> thats synthol in his delts...seen something similar myself on a lad round my way


I know mate, meant to be a p[iss take. disgusting aint it.


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## dtlv

Jack Lalanne, an old school natty training hero of mine.



















Set some crazy endurance records as well as being a decent natty bodybuilder, swimmer and coach -

1954 Age 40: Swam the length of the San Francisco Golden Gate Bridge underwater with 140 pounds of equipment, including two air tanks&#8230; an undisputed world record.

1955 Age 41: Swam, handcuffed, from Alcatraz to Fisherman's Wharf in

San Francisco, CA.

1956 Age 42: Set a world record of 1,033 pushups in 23 minutes on "You Asked for It, a TV Show with Art Baker.

1957 Age 43: Swam the treacherous Golden Gate Channel, towing a 2,500-pound cabin cruiser. This involved fighting the cold, swift ocean currents that made the 1 mile swim a 6 ½ mile test of strength and endurance.

1958 Age 44: Maneuvered a paddleboard 30 miles, 9-½ hours non-stop from Farallon Islands to the San Francisco shore.

1959 Age 45: Completed 1,000 pushups and 1,000 chin-ups in 1 hours and 22

minutes. "Happy" is born and The Jack LaLanne Show goes nationwide

1974 Age 60: Swam from Alcatraz Island to Fisherman's Wharf, for a second time handcuffed, shackled and towing a 1,000-pound boat.

1975 Age 61: Swam the length of the Golden Gate Bridge, underwater, for a second time handcuffed, shackled and towing a 1,000-pound boat.

1976 Age 62: Commemorating the "Spirit of '76", swam 1 mile in Long Beach Harbor, handcuffed, shackled and towing 13 boats (representing the 13 original colonies) containing 76 people.

1979 Age 65: Towed 65 boats filled with 6,500-pounds of Lousiana Pacific wood pulp while handcuffed and shackled in Lake Ashinoko, near Tokyo, Japan.

1980 Age 66: Towed 10 boats in North Miami, Florida filled with 77 people for over a mile in less than 1 hour.

1984 Age 70: Handcuffed, shackled and fighting strong winds and currents, towed 70 boats with 70 people from the Queen's Way Bridge in the Long Beach Harbor to the Queen Mary, 1 ½ miles.


----------



## james12345

Glassback said:


> James your missing the point totally mate. I see you are trying to help. I set targets I destory them, trust me, I do.
> 
> I have broken my back, learned to walk twice, been shot once and all before 24 years old. Back on to the subject of training, its still nice to know what is attainable without assistance.


First of all very well done on your acomplishments overcoming your misfortunes, I am glad I really am, I can see where you are coming from and i didn't mean to be deregatory in any way.

All I will say is don't get hung up on what other people have acheived naturally, I would take any of these athletes posted claiming to be natural with a pinch of salt..

I will not comment again as I obviously cannot put my point across in an effective manner as to what we would both agree on, and i do hope you carry on smashing those goals and pushing yourself to the next level.


----------



## Gee-bol

sakso said:


> I know mate, meant to be a p[iss take. disgusting aint it.


he obv thinks he looks cool as well lol


----------



## Bamse

JoePro said:


> Good way of looking at it really man, some sprinters are huge and ripped.


Possibly. The reason I put that second sentence in there is because when I see these huge and ripped sprinters, I cannot help but think that if they walked into a gym, everyone would assume they're on steroids. But the general public seems to think that all sports other than bodybuilding, powerlifting and now possibly baseball, are more or less free of steroids. Personally, I think athletes like Ben Johnson and Marion Jones were exceptions only in that they got caught, not in that they were using.


----------



## deemann

WO them guys are in great shape its a pity the olympia isnt about guys like this instead of those steroid freaks like ronnie colman and jay cutler they just look stupid .....


----------



## Glassback

Dtlv74 said:


> Jack Lalanne, an old school natty training hero of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set some crazy endurance records as well as being a decent natty bodybuilder, swimmer and coach -
> 
> 1954 Age 40: Swam the length of the San Francisco Golden Gate Bridge underwater with 140 pounds of equipment, including two air tanks&#8230; an undisputed world record.
> 
> 1955 Age 41: Swam, handcuffed, from Alcatraz to Fisherman's Wharf in
> 
> San Francisco, CA.
> 
> 1956 Age 42: Set a world record of 1,033 pushups in 23 minutes on "You Asked for It, a TV Show with Art Baker.
> 
> 1957 Age 43: Swam the treacherous Golden Gate Channel, towing a 2,500-pound cabin cruiser. This involved fighting the cold, swift ocean currents that made the 1 mile swim a 6 ½ mile test of strength and endurance.
> 
> 1958 Age 44: Maneuvered a paddleboard 30 miles, 9-½ hours non-stop from Farallon Islands to the San Francisco shore.
> 
> 1959 Age 45: Completed 1,000 pushups and 1,000 chin-ups in 1 hours and 22
> 
> minutes. "Happy" is born and The Jack LaLanne Show goes nationwide
> 
> 1974 Age 60: Swam from Alcatraz Island to Fisherman's Wharf, for a second time handcuffed, shackled and towing a 1,000-pound boat.
> 
> 1975 Age 61: Swam the length of the Golden Gate Bridge, underwater, for a second time handcuffed, shackled and towing a 1,000-pound boat.
> 
> 1976 Age 62: Commemorating the "Spirit of '76", swam 1 mile in Long Beach Harbor, handcuffed, shackled and towing 13 boats (representing the 13 original colonies) containing 76 people.
> 
> 1979 Age 65: Towed 65 boats filled with 6,500-pounds of Lousiana Pacific wood pulp while handcuffed and shackled in Lake Ashinoko, near Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> 1980 Age 66: Towed 10 boats in North Miami, Florida filled with 77 people for over a mile in less than 1 hour.
> 
> 1984 Age 70: Handcuffed, shackled and fighting strong winds and currents, towed 70 boats with 70 people from the Queen's Way Bridge in the Long Beach Harbor to the Queen Mary, 1 ½ miles.


Is all that true of have I missed a joke?


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Is all that true of have I missed a joke?


True according to wikepedia .....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_LaLanne


----------



## SeBb0

id say Rob Ritches deserves a mention, hes in great shape.


----------



## aka

sakso said:


>


Is this Silvester Stallone mother when she was younger?


----------



## Bamse

Glassback said:


> Is all that true of have I missed a joke?


No joke, the man is a legend.


----------



## sakso

akalatengo said:


> Is this Silvester Stallone mother when she was younger?


nah, its her sister.


----------



## DeanDTON

john cena from the WWE claims to be natural not to sure though


----------



## 36-26

John hansen was natural Mr Olympia


----------



## 36-26




----------



## T-1000

Jimmysteve95 said:


> this dude who some of you might have seen on youtube, scooby1961 in pretty good shape for 50


Fairplay to Scooby, needs a bit more work on his traps though.


----------



## 36-26

Rob Hope is in great shape too IMO


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

To me greg plitt has one of the best bodys on the planet, its the way to look in my eyes, am more into looking cool as fook, rather than real big , plus this type of look is alot more realistic to a natural..


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;




----------



## Barker

Surprised no one has said Skip La Cour

Aparrently 'natural'.


----------



## benicillin

Mike Hannam trains at my gym, i think he has an awesome physique


----------



## MarkFranco

DeanDTON said:


> john cena from the WWE claims to be natural not to sure though


Yeah, i bet they all claim to be... but there not


----------



## Bamse

> To me greg plitt has one of the best bodys on the planet' date=' its the way to look in my eyes, am more into looking cool as fook, rather than real big , plus this type of look is alot more realistic to a natural..  [/quote']
> 
> Natural + light + body makeup + photoshop... But yes, still more realistic.


----------



## BillC

Don't know about seeing a lot of great natural physiques on this thread but I've definately seen a lot of lying ****s with top physiques


----------



## fireblade33

Just recently joined this forum and i prefer natural look and training. Is there any more info of how to train, meals, etc on natural section? Cheers


----------



## DJay

these guys dont look natural at all lol.

any by natural what do they mean? that they have not taken any synthetic substances to achieve their look? they dont take whey powder, creatine, ephedrine/clen synthetic vitamins and minerals. my **** they dont!


----------



## dan236

Some people on here are either jealous or just plain haters. It *is* possible to get a good physique without the use of drugs.

Surprised no-one's mentioned this guy: http://123nonstop.com/biography/Merrifield,_Andrew


----------



## Rekless

dan236 said:


> Some people on here are either jealous or just plain haters. It *is* possible to get a good physique without the use of drugs.
> 
> Surprised no-one's mentioned this guy: http://123nonstop.com/biography/Merrifield,_Andrew


This is true, but it's very difficult to look amazing as dry as some of these guys get.


----------



## MarkFranco

dan236 said:


> Some people on here are either jealous or just plain haters. It *is* possible to get a good physique without the use of drugs.
> 
> Surprised no-one's mentioned this guy: http://123nonstop.com/biography/Merrifield,_Andrew


Good physique, yes.

Big? No.


----------



## MarkFranco

DJay said:


> these guys dont look natural at all lol.
> 
> any by natural what do they mean? that they have not taken any synthetic substances to achieve their look? they dont take whey powder, creatine, ephedrine/clen synthetic vitamins and minerals. my **** they dont!


Oh you are anal arnt you, natural means they dont take steroids, slin, GH, PH's, etc etc etc


----------



## monkeybiker

DJay said:


> these guys dont look natural at all lol.
> 
> any by natural what do they mean? that they have not taken any synthetic substances to achieve their look? they dont take whey powder, creatine, ephedrine/clen synthetic vitamins and minerals. my **** they dont!


Most people when they say natural mean ''don't use steroids''. That is what they mean and I think you are just focusing on the word natural rather than the intending meaning. They are not talking about some hippy definition of natural.


----------



## kier5an

jason barnett http://www.bradfordcollege.ac.uk/gallery/news-09/may/world-champion-jason-barnett/npa-05-side-c.jpg/image_preview


----------



## tom42021

There is no natural greats full stop


----------



## maxie

tom42021 said:


> There is no natural greats full stop


Dont some of you lot get bored with your sad pathetic slagging off anyone whos not on the gear like yourselves,cos i fcuking well do,it just makes me want to.............................

:sleeping:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

The gym I used to go to a guy all natural probably has some of the best legs I have seen on a natural guy, just striations, size and long full muscle bellies pretty much pefect.


----------



## 36-26

Jeff Rodriguez. Awesome IMO


----------



## Lockon

Ronnie Coleman 1989?


----------



## Guest

Jimmysteve95 said:


> this dude who some of you might have seen on youtube, scooby1961 in pretty good shape for 50


YARP!


----------

